# What is the ideal skin color?



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

White tier








Mediterranean (These or more mediterranean looking guys whatsoever)








Tan like gandy or delon (or 1 tone darker)


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 31, 2021)

>whats ideal skin color guys?
>posts five white guys


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 31, 2021)

Med but not the one you showed


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Med but not the one you showed


Can you post an example of what you refer?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> >whats ideal skin color guys?
> >posts five white guys


Dellisola and Gandy isn't white by skin.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 31, 2021)

This.


----------



## Warlow (Mar 31, 2021)

not a single one of the dudes you posted is med lmao. delon and drago are tanned north atlantids and gandy is another tanned atlantid.

to summarize,
Ideal skin color is white


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

Warlow said:


> not a single one of the dudes you posted is med lmao. delon and drago are tanned north atlantids and gandy is another tanned atlantid.
> 
> to summarize,
> Ideal skin color is white


Post a med then. I was referring to skin color. It's over if you're normally darker than tanned Gandy.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Can you post an example of what you refer?


Idk i saw one guy with perfrct skin color at a graveyard, it was light with a grey undertone


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 31, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> >whats ideal skin color guys?
> >posts five white guys


----------



## spark (Mar 31, 2021)

Black that is why BBC cucks you hard.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

spark said:


> Black that is why BBC cucks you hard.


As I rely on the tape meter in my avi, I brutalmog almost all of your BBC actors which you thirst for to oblivion, according to calcsd.


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Selinity (Mar 31, 2021)

IF YOU'RE ETHNIC YOU CAN'T EVEN COMPETE JFL


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> As I rely on the tape meter in my avi, I brutalmog almost all of your BBC actors which you thirst for to oblivion, according to calcsd.


im almost 100% now average dick size is 9


----------



## spark (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> As I rely on the tape meter in my avi, I brutalmog almost all of your BBC actors which you thirst for to oblivion, according to calcsd.


you dont mog shit whitey


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 31, 2021)

Selinity said:


> IF YOU'RE ETHNIC YOU CAN'T EVEN COMPETE JFL


after barking blm for several decades we might have a chance.


----------



## Jamesothy (Mar 31, 2021)

Black? Where's black?


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Black? Where's black?


fucking their oneitis while they having mog battels and practicing squint maxxing in the mirror.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Black? Where's black?


No BLM unfortunately. I'd add blacks at SMV poll. (Wouldn't add asians and indians tbh)


Selinity said:


> IF YOU'RE ETHNIC YOU CAN'T EVEN COMPETE JFL


Unfortunately ethnic guys get taxed in society so I didn't add it.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Med but not the one you showed


like this?


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> like this?


I'm not hating any ethnic guys but don't some forum users try to fraud Indian skin color as Mediterranean looks?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> I'm not hating any ethnic guys but don't some forum users try to fraud Indian skin color as Mediterranean looks?


yeah i guess lol
which is retarded and is made fun of by other currycels also
this pic i got from subhumancurrycel who made fun of the med meme


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> yeah i guess lol
> which is retarded and is made fun of by other currycels also
> this pic i got from subhumancurrycel who made fun of the med meme


What is your idea on ideal skin tone btw? Delon in Plein Soleil or O'Pry-Pattinson


----------



## N1c (Mar 31, 2021)

Copexodius Maximus said:


>


If i drink that will my eyes also becom blue?


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

N1c said:


> If i drink that will my eyes also becom blue?


Papasmurf juice


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> What is your idea on ideal skin tone btw? Delon in Plein Soleil or O'Pry-Pattinson


depends on the woman tbh
if the woman is white then delon
if the woman is ethnic then something like this


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 31, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> depends on the woman tbh
> if the woman is white then delon
> if the woman is ethnic then something like this


What if ethnic w/white skin?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 31, 2021)

Selinity said:


> IF YOU'RE ETHNIC YOU CAN'T EVEN COMPETE JFL


Ethnic tax is brutal


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> What if ethnic w/white skin?


like mixed?
i think chris hemsworth still win tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 31, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Dellisola and Gandy isn't white by skin.


yeah gandy is a jew


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 31, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Black? Where's black?


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Henry77 (Sep 16, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> like mixed?
> i think chris hemsworth still win tbh


No? If you look at Dardic ethnicity in south asia, most of them have white skin colour and Caucasian phenotypes. Same with some middle Eastern people!


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Sep 16, 2021)

olive


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 16, 2021)

Henry77 said:


> No? If you look at Dardic ethnicity in south asia, most of them have white skin colour and Caucasian phenotypes. Same with some middle Eastern people!


and?


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Sep 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1067338


wow when im tanned my skin is similar to this color but i tought it was subhuman cause reddish... good news


----------



## Deleted member 14563 (Oct 10, 2021)

For women: pale to fair skin (Type 1-2 on the Fitzpatrick Scale).
For men: fair to light olive skin (Type 2-3 on the Fitzpatrick Scale).


----------



## datboijj (Oct 10, 2021)




----------

